# plaster walls and air bubbles



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

Why is it that everytime I paint plaster walls I get air bubbles? It's super annoying and I don't know what to do? I usually wait till everythings dry and they seem to go away but is there a way to prevent this from the start?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

never had that problem. it happens anytime, every time you paint plaster?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, paint does not soak into the hard plaster, so it can only dry from one side.


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep it happens everytime! I can't figure out why. If it's only drying from one side then why are the air bubbles coming up? As a means of drying? I'll take pictures today and post them up later.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

is it coated already, as in primed or painted?


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

yep! Everytime and everytime I get bubbles


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

dmm, what type of paint are you using. I just painted a room that has plaster walls. I primed it with BM Fresh Start 100% Acrylic primer, and top coated with BM Regal 100% Acrylic pearl finish, with no problems. The walls had commercial vinyl that I removed. It didn't appear that the walls were previously primed.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Never had that issue. Have you tried back rolling. What is your application procedures and what paint product are you using.


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been using general paints breeze. I don't prime as I don't really see the need to with the surface already being painted. I back roll as well. but it seems like as soon as the paint goes on their there. I don't know if it has to do with humidity or what but they usually just go away after the paint drys.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe change roller sleeve brand. Don't over mix with high speed mixer. And don't over work the product once applied to the wall. Other then that, change paint product.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

dmm26 said:


> I've been using general paints breeze. I don't prime as I don't really see the need to with the surface already being painted. I back roll as well. but it seems like as soon as the paint goes on their there. I don't know if it has to do with humidity or what but they usually just go away after the paint drys.


so, there really isn't a problem it sounds like. you say they go away when the coating is dry. i guess who cares then.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

dmm26 said:


> I've been using general paints breeze. I don't prime
> 
> 
> :blink: what is that?


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

chrisn said:


> dmm26 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using general paints breeze. I don't prime
> ...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

dmm26 said:


> chrisn said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.generalpaint.com/breeze.html
> ...


----------

